# Love this quote...



## phillybrokenheart (Mar 9, 2012)

"Someday, someone will walk into your life and make you realize why it never worked out with anyone else"
Unknown author


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

This is EXACTLY what I thought about my life when I met Hubs.

Everyone before him was practice and learning lessons...just stepping stones on my path to him


----------



## phillybrokenheart (Mar 9, 2012)

My mom used to tell me when I was younger and "in love" that love is a staircase and each wrong guy is a new step that will lead you to the top where the guy you are meant to be with will be standing!

Its hopeful... lol


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

When I met my H, I had given up . I decided I was going to look out for myself, take care of myself, and do what makes me happy for once. H was literally a fling for me. And two kids later and we're pretty happy in life. We've had our issues no doubt, but I think of the life I've had up til I met him and I'm truly where I think I'm suppose to be in life . You'll get to where your suppose to be. I was a lost cause, destined to be alone and now its all I can do to get ten minutes of alone time without my beautiful family 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

phillybrokenheart said:


> My mom used to tell me when I was younger and "in love" that love is a staircase and each wrong guy is a new step that will lead you to the top where the guy you are meant to be with will be standing!
> 
> Its hopeful... lol


and some people need a step ladder while others need 20 flights of stairs


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Almostrecovered said:


> and some people need a step ladder while others need 20 flights of stairs


I like that! True true!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phillybrokenheart (Mar 9, 2012)

Cherry said:


> When I met my H, I had given up . I decided I was going to look out for myself, take care of myself, and do what makes me happy for once. H was literally a fling for me. And two kids later and we're pretty happy in life. We've had our issues no doubt, but I think of the life I've had up til I met him and I'm truly where I think I'm suppose to be in life . You'll get to where your suppose to be. I was a lost cause, destined to be alone and now its all I can do to get ten minutes of alone time without my beautiful family
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks Cherry, I didnt see this, it got lost in my emails somehow!

But thanks for the encouragement


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Here are some of my favorite quotes:

From Rumi:

“You were born with wings, why prefer to crawl through life?” 

“Don’t grieve. Anything you lose comes round in another form.” 

“The wound is the place where the Light enters you.” 

From Ernest Hemingway:

“The world breaks everyone, and afterward, some are strong at the broken places.”

From Eleanor Roosevelt:

"No one can make you feel inferior without your consent."

"You must do the thing you think you cannot do."

From Rainier Rilke:

“Be patient toward all that is unsolved in your heart and try to love the questions themselves. Do not now seek the answers, which cannot be given you because you would not be able to live them. And the point is to live everything. Live the questions”

I am in a pensive mood today!


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

lovesherman said:


> Here are some of my favorite quotes:
> 
> From Rumi:
> 
> ...


Those are some great quotes; thanks for sharing them. Now, please put my mind to rest: Is it "Love Sherman" or "Loves Her Man"?


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

LOL. When I first chose that username, I saw that it could be read as Loves Sherman. It is Loves Her Man. We have been married 34 years, and he is the best thing that has ever happened to me.


----------

